
Y Combinator Demo Day: CO2Stats, Posterous and others show their stuff - transburgh
http://venturebeat.com/2008/08/19/y-combinator-demo-day-co2stats-posterous-and-others-show-their-stuff/
======
shawndrost
I was amazed by Frogmetrics -- what a great idea! People are just standing
around at the checkout point anyway, this is a great way to take advantage of
boredom.

~~~
rantfoil
Frogmetrics has an incredibly talented team and incredible market opportunity.
It's a great privilege and honor to be in the same YC session with them!

------
sanj
_A lot of the startups seemed to be “like FILL-IN-THE-BLANK-COMPANY, but
easier,”_

I'm glad someone finally said this.

